# Any PredatorTalk.com members make their own calls?



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Just curious to see if any members here make their own calls? If so, can yuns post up some pics or vids of them in action?!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I used a blade of grass to call in a fox once...but that does not count.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I do not yet but i plan too once i get a lathe


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There are several members who make calls, if you read through this forum you'll see various members products.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

I make my own, got a couple up in the Custom Call area.
Mark


----------

